# Avatar :(



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi I want to change my avatar and eventually personlise my signiture

But when I go to do it says it's to big 
How do I make my pics smaller on my laptop do I have to download anything? 
Thanks j


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just resize it to the allowable parameters.. I use photobucket but even windows imaging will do it

If you get stuck send me a PM :wink:


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok thanks I'll have a go on windows if not I'll set up photobucket and if I still manage to mess that up :roll: 
I'll pm you thanks alot j


----------

